# Flying Over The Cliff



## yermolayev (Jun 1, 2008)

Front image:









Alternative view images:


















Tank size: 120cm x 40cm x 44cm (210 L)
Title: Flying Over The Cliff

Flora: Christmas moss, Eleocharis parvula
Fuana: Hemigrammus rhodostomus, caridina japonica, neocaridina sp
Light: 2x54watt T5 luminescent bulbs (Osram 865), 8 hours

DIY fertilizers and CO2 injection.
Neutral gravel (basalt) + decorative white sand

Maintenance:
The tank has two plants species that do not require very high light level. That is why only 110 watt of light is used. The advantage of such a medium light aquascape is the absence of necessity of frequent trimming. Once or twice per month trimming is enought to keep control over the layout.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I love simple elegant tanks like this, rock gardens have always been popular in this hobby but not so many can make it happen, and well I personally think you did.
I have only one suggestion expose more the rocks the moss have overwhelm their look.
Well done.

Originality 18
Cleanliness 21
Composition 20
Difficulty 23


----------



## yermolayev (Jun 1, 2008)

Thx, Luis
I really appreciate such a high grades


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Great use of hardscape, beautiful and clean. Excellent tank.

Originality 15
Cleanliness 23
Composition 22
Difficulty 24


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 19
Cleanliness 25
Composition 23
Difficulty 20


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 52
Cleanliness - 69
Composition -65
Difficulty - 67

Members' Choice Points - 9

Total - 262


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

Can someone teach me how to grow moss like that as a ground cover?


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 19, 2011)

the title caught my attention "Flying Over The Cliff"
and now after seeing the pics, I'm really stunned!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that soil underneath?


----------



## skygb000 (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome tank!
gj mate.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

how long did it take to get the fish to pose for that first shot. 
excellent tank


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## QUEVEDO (May 15, 2012)

So nice!!!


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

beautiful tank.....


----------

